
Yes, Cops Are Now Opening iPhones with Dead People's Fingerprints - Mononokay
https://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2018/03/22/yes-cops-are-now-opening-iphones-with-dead-peoples-fingerprints
======
ExcelSaga
I... don’t mind this? If you have a corpse and a phone, that’s sort of
sensible. I’d expect this to be the case, and the person is dead after all.

~~~
bhhaskin
As long as the person didn't become dead to unlock the phone.

